# figuring the Sikes current?



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

how can i figure out which way the water will be moving at Bob Sikes? 

is the current based on if the tide is going high or low?


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

flex said:


> how can i figure out which way the water will be moving at Bob Sikes?
> 
> is the current based on if the tide is going high or low?


both....rising tide, current will be west to east and vice versa...


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Incoming tide it moves east, outgoing to the west at that location i believe.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

okay so saturday 9am is high tide and 8pm is low tide..

so if i show up at 10am and fish all day its gonna be moving east correct?


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

The water will be heading towards navarre, on incoming high tides. So away from the bridge into open water. When its going to low tide the water will take your bait under the bridges.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

okay everyone seems to be in agreement.. now my next question is current speed. what dictates the speed of the current? sometimes if you are bobber fishing you will throw it out there and within a couple minutes the bobber is under the bridge and you gotta toss out again. other times it takes longer.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

You have to read tide charts. See how much of a tide swing there is. Then see when it started coming in and when it ends. Its going to change all day long. Fast then slow and fast and slow again and a period of almost no movement in between. 

Until you hit the water its impossible to know this. Adjust once you throw a line. Heavier weight or jig if it getting back to you quickly...I always cast the opposite direction of the tide and let the bait come back to me. Natural movement!


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i figured the tide swing had a lot to do with it but haven't been able to put 2+2 together and confirm that.


----------

